
What Drives Gun Sales: Terrorism, Obama and Calls for Restrictions - Wonnk13
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/10/us/gun-sales-terrorism-obama-restrictions.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
alessioalex
As an European I still don't understand this fascination towards weapons by
people in the US.

~~~
thescribe
As someone who lives in the more conservative part of the US, it is very tied
up in our definition of human rights. The human right to self defense is held
sacrosanct.

